
Last Year Was a $67B Bonanza for U.S. Startups - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-venture-capital-deals/
======
bmiller2
What's the definition of a startup here? SpaceX has been in business for more
than 15 years now. That's 2 years before Facebook, and I don't think anyone
considers FaceBook a startup at this point.

------
crb002
VCs are the equity equivalent of loan sharks. U.S. Startups got eaten alive.

